

Tell HN: Setting up a live-in hacker house - ainsleyb

We're looking at putting together a hacker house within a 20 minute driving radius of Mountain View and I was hoping to gauge interest. Is anyone looking to move to/around the area in the next few weeks? There are a number of houses available and finding an apartment is a pain. Plus, living with like-minded individuals is always nice :)<p>Feel free to ping me at ainsleyb at alum dot mit dot edu
======
kinkora
A lil off topic but somehow when I read this, the first thing that leapt to my
mind is the LikeALittle HQ @ Palo Alto. Have you seen it on techcrunch?

<http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/04/tc-cribs-likealittle-lal/>

I can imagine the sights and smells of your hacker house will end up somewhat
similar to this guys within a few months of moving in.

Tip: It will be prudent to make sure the house is female-friendly. :)

~~~
jackowayed
There's also been a Palo Alto hacker house for several years. I met a couple
of the guys at Startup School and they seemed pretty cool.
<http://hackerhouse.bluwiki.com/go/Hackerhouse>

~~~
mjdwitt
It's too bad the site doesn't seem to have seen any love in a while. Last
update to the main page there was over a year ago and a few of the external
links seem to be broken.

------
mjdwitt
If you end up finding enough interest, it would be awesome to know how this
works out. Any chance you will write about this more in the future?

Also, this is when I wish that I was in the bay area instead of Middle-of-
Nowhere, Midwest.

~~~
ainsleyb
Definitely. I'm still trying to figure out the best place. Some people are up
for the idea of being further away in something really nice, and others want
to be in the thick of things. Optimal situation would be to find a happy
medium :)

~~~
mjdwitt
Awesome! Here's to hoping it will all be positive news.

------
stchangg
Awesome! I had a similar idea -- will email you.

Just a note, in case the primary motivator for getting a house is cost: most
of the time, apartments are cheaper per bedroom than houses.

~~~
ainsleyb
We've actually found it much easier and cheaper to find houses in this area.
Granted, we moved here with the major influx of interns :P

------
athst
What kind of price range of house are you looking at?

------
realitygrill
Sure. I have odd circumstances, but I'll ping ya.

------
jackpine
great idea!

------
jvandenbroeck
Genius idea! Would love to do something like that when I graduate - I don't
feel like working for a big corp & earn piles of $$$, would love to start my
own thing

I only gotta figure out how to tell my parents.. :p

~~~
borski
Easy! "Mom, I can make $100k now, or $6M in 3 years. You tell me which you'd
prefer." And then just make sure to not tell her the stats, of course ;)

~~~
robflynn
Eerily close to what I said to my mother when I moved from NC to CA around the
age of 17-18.

I was on the right track, but I'll be damned if that dot-com bubble didn't
stop me :P

